# Horsfield tortoise shell problems



## scott90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi I have a 3 year old horsfield tortoise that recently seems to be getting little hairline cracks in his shell then after a few days or so disappear is this normal? also his shell seems to be a little flaky.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

This is purely an opinion, because I don't have all the facts - The light is too close to the back of the tortoise or too hot, and is drying out the new growth. New growth is sensitive for a while until it hardens.


----------



## scott90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply, the heat light is on a thermostat and set at 30 degrees and the uv light is 9 and a half inches above the shell. He is housed in an indoor rabbit cage aswell so it well ventilated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

Is the UV light one of those spiral-shaped bulbs? They are harmful to tortoises' eyes, but it might also be too strong for the new growth.


----------



## scott90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi its an arcadia uv flood light like this one http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...m=googlebase&gclid=CKD56IaqqMMCFQPHtAodWGYA9w


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

When you say 30 degrees is that an angle or celcius? And what's the distance from the light to the top of the tortoise. I'm fairly sure the new growth is being burned either by too much UV or a heat light too close.


----------



## scott90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi the heat light is 30 degrees celcius and roughly 7-8 inches from the top of his shell and the uv light is 9 inches above his shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2015)

Both of those lights are too close. I believe most brands instruct mounting no closer than 12"

I would put some sort of soothing ointment on the cracks and raise the lights. I wouldn't use the type of UVB light you're using. I prefer either a tube type or a Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB has heat and UVB in one bulb).


----------



## scott90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply, I will change the height of the lights, what type of light would you recommend is best for him? Thanks


----------

